# What is that earthy smell?



## test pilot (Nov 6, 2010)

I just replanted one of my petite anubias nana that got away in my ten gal tank. When I distributed the gravel and removed my hand from the tank I got a whiff of this earthy aroma similar to the topsoil in my vegetable garden. I was not annoyed by it but it did smell familiar. Now I've noticed this many times before but now I'm curious enough to ask about it.

My 10 gal tank is my best planted tank. I used Seachem's flourite gravel and have a homemade bubbler to introduce CO2 into the tank (it is the biological variety). Every few days I dose with flourish excel. I do not test CO2 levels even though I probably should. 

My plants consist of dwarf sag, a variety of crypts and anubias, and some java ferns. There is a high density of plants in the tank. The crypts and sag are propagating through runners. The anubias are a deep green and much larger than when I introduced them. About 1 year ago I put 5 petite anubias in the tank and they've multiplied to about 15 plants of similar size. I typically wait for them to naturally separate and replant the newbies.

The tank is populated with 1 dwarf cory, 1 tiger barb (a rescue from a friend's tank - it was going to be flushed as it was terrorizing other inhabitants), 3 female endlers (the rest of the colony is in another tank - I just couldn't catch these three), 1 dwarf african frogs, 1 otto cat, about 10 amano shrimp and 100's of malaysian trumpet snails. I feed a regular diet of mysis shrimp and blood worms. I feed a little more than I normally would because I want to make sure the frogs get to eat.

I don't usually see excess food but the tank is well planted so I'm not sure their isn't any. The amano shrimp seem to be doing their job because I do not have an algae problem and I hope the MT snails are doing theirs also. Once in awhile I use a turkey baster to clean the gravel.

I'm not bothered by the earthy aroma. I kinda think it is a natural by-product of the sediment that is forming in the tank. Is this normal??? Is this OK????


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

do you have any cyano or blue green algae?

that smells like that musty, earthy smell..


----------



## test pilot (Nov 6, 2010)

Nope. Their is practically no algae at all in the tank.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I associate that faint, pleasant earthy smell with healthy aquaria. I suspect the source is humic substances, a.k.a. dissolved organic carbon.


----------



## mindnova (Jan 22, 2008)

Since you disturbed the sediment, I would say it is very normal to smell that. What you describe is the same thing I have smelled now and then while moving things around. 
The first time I smelled it I got concerned but I live stream-side to a small creek behind our home. It reminded me of when I stirred the dirt and rock in the stream. 
What I watch out for is a rotten egg smell or sour leaves. Those are the nasty parts of the creek so I figure tank wise the same theory would work.


----------



## test pilot (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for your input everyone. It amazing how the hobby has changed over the years. I've kept aquaria years ago and have gotten back into the hobby over the last 3 years. 30 years ago we practically sterilized our tanks. With the substrates available and all the research into natural aquaria it is a much more enjoyable hobby. I have 4 tanks and each one provides a unique learning experience.

Thanks Again!


----------



## mindnova (Jan 22, 2008)

Yep I tried my hand in the early 80's and cleaning tanks was a real chore. You stored a hundred gallons of water and all but bleached you tank every month. It's no wonder I went through fish like crazy and was the reason I quit. Now I have kept fish I never dreamed of keeping and have planted wonderlands and one tank I'm just letting the algae do it's thing to see what works. So far no fish loss and the long hair algae waves in the current better than any diver with a treasure box.:bathbaby:


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

*I just replanted one of my petite anubias nana that got away in my ten gal tank. When I distributed the gravel and removed my hand from the tank I got a whiff of this earthy aroma similar to the topsoil in my vegetable garden. I was not annoyed by it but it did smell familiar. Now I've noticed this many times before but now I'm curious enough to ask about it.*

Nearly every healthy planted aquarium will have an earthy smell; you're doing something right! If it smells fishy or like a swamp you'll know something's wrong.

Cheers,
Phil


----------

